# To "Blue" or not to "Blue" an old gun?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

need an opinion and am asking a couple question. first, i inherited a couple old guns years ago that belonged to an uncle who was in WW1. sometime in the early 20's he bought two brand new guns. one was a Winchester model 36 9mm shotgun to shoot pigeons in the barracks and hangars, the other was a 22 rifle to shoot the rabbits that ran around the place (assuming it was a military base) he worked at. over the years that i have had them they have gotten some surface rust (not too bad) and i would like to either clean them or get them blue'd. went to the gun show last weekend to buy a case for the shotgun and to get some opinions/suggestions and every dealer/vendor i approached said to NOT blue it because it would decrease the values. i am not and never will be intirested in selling them, they will stay in the family and i am really leaning towards blueing them. should i go ahead and blue them, or what is the best way to clean off the rust to keep them from deteriorating and further? also, does anyone on here "blue" and how much would it run to blue both guns?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Before anyone jumps on her and says "it cant be a 9mm shotgun" and stuff like that, it is in fact a 9mm shotgun. It's a 9mm rimfire. (Figured I'd back ya up Dink!)


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they will loose value if you reblue them. i would put a cloth soaked in peatrating oil on the rust spots. and rub the rust with a soft cloth every week. or if you don't really cars about the value then blue them ,and have it done by a gunsmith,not the home blueing kit. what are they worth as is? cabelas gun room might give you some prices on the web.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

its your gun, so you do with it as you want. if you want a new looking gun why don't you go buy one.. for me my grandfathers 1917 will stay the way it it is.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

IMO, I would NOT reblue them. As already stated it will in fact lower it's value. If you do choose to reblue it, I would make sure it's done by a pro as I have seen some really bad reblueing. There is a product called Rust Ridder that will remove some surface rust and little or no blueing. You can also use the edge of a penny sometimes to scrape off some rust. Make sure that they are stored in a dry place and give them a good coating of some sort of rust preventer like CLP or something similar.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't blue them. Wipe them down with some Shooters Choice Rust Preventer. _You_ might never sell them, but down the line a money scabbing great-great grandchild might 

I'm sorry, that was just a line I've been waiting to use. No offence intended.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, right now i have the barrels of both guns wrapped in shop rags soaked in "Kroil" and placed in a garbage bag. i'll let them set until later this week and i'll then scrub them with a scotchbrite pad. if it gets the rust off i'll leave them be. when i took the barrels off the areas that were under the wood stock looked brand new . when i get a chance i will take pics of both barrels before i scrub them and after.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You might never sell them, but down the line a money scabbing great-great grandchild might


funny,but sadly true in many cases.
in fact that's why i reblued my old model 12.the kids are screwed now 
based on the serial number,it was made in 1917 and handed down from my father.actually i reblued just to make it "look" new for my own reasons,and wasn't and never will be concerned with it's collector value.
but as mentioned,doing any mods/refinishing always detracts from the value as as a collectable.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Dink,

Don't re-blue them. Use a light gun oil and Amway stainless steel Scrub Buds. These scrub buds will not scratch the finish.

Blueing is a form of rust. If you use Rust penetrating sprays you are actually removing the blueing. Long term use of those types of sprays will definitely lighten the blueing on any firearm. Use oils to prevent rust.


----------

